
A curated list of Chinese websites about ethical hacking, infosec and pentesting - fabiothebest
http://www.pentest.guru/index.php/2015/10/23/cracking-the-chinese-code-infosec-websites/
======
fabiothebest
This is a resource you'll never find elsewhere. All the links come from manual
research. (Yes, they are in Chinese language, they are authentic).

